# Endler Breeders



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been breeding endlers for the past 4 years, and I have been selling my stock to pet stores to support the costs of my hobby. Basically i have had an expense-free hobby for that time. Unfortunately, I am moving soon and will also be away from home for long periods of time so I will have to give up this chapter of the hobby for now. However, I would prefer to not have the past years of my effort go to waste. So I am proposing that those who would be seriously interested in breeding and continuing the lines (or a line) of endlers I have developed contact me and perhaps we can work out a deal to perpetuate what I've started. I suspect I might return to breeding these endlers in the future and would be delighted if I could contact members who have undertaken this effort and once again attain these fish. If you like, contact me and I will be able to provide all the information you need to maintain a healthy and vibrant community of endlers. Below are pictures of the three primary strains I have developed. Often new traits will show in the offspring, and you can easily develop your own strains to your preference.

Mike

Blackbar Endlers



















Red Chest




























Snake Chest


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful fish. Hope you find a new home for them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I actually just started an endler tank about a month ago in hopes of breeding them. I haven't bred them in the past but would love to get started. I'm not sure if you're looking for someone highly experienced or not.


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Have u seen this kind of endler before? He died a month ago but I have 16 babies that might be his so im just waiting on them to show color!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

............................Pm'd.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe that is a red chilli endler, a hybrid strain. Pretty fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the Blackbars. They're beautiful!

I just set up a 10g Endler tank that I'm going to plant. I've got 4 "generic" males in there right now, but it'd probably be too small for a breeding tank.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

All three are strikingly nice. Exceptional.


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish I could have a 1000 gallon endler tank  these guys are really nice its sad that their homes been destroyed by humans

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've got too many Endlers. I'm curios about other people's Endler population. My ratio of females to males is quite noticeable. Far more females than males. Mine are in a heavily planted 10, 20 gallon tanks. I'm curious about other people's Endlers, what are your male/female ratios?
My males are very nice, females very nondescript.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

aqua59 said:


> I've got too many Endlers. I'm curios about other people's Endler population. My ratio of females to males is quite noticeable. Far more females than males. Mine are in a heavily planted 10, 20 gallon tanks. I'm curious about other people's Endlers, what are your male/female ratios?
> My males are very nice, females very nondescript.


I believe that you need to keep your tank water temperatures cooler if you want to breed more males, there seems to be some debate over the subject though. When I had breeding endlers the water temp was 75-76 degrees and I found that about 75% of the fry ended up being females.

I'm sure Blackbar could give somebody who's interested in taking over his breeding project more info on the subject.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That would explain my whacked ratio...I have around 6 males to 40 females, keeping mine at 8x~ degrees for my yellow rabbit snails.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I talked to him he said the last batch he was raising he had the temp at 68


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

How will it effect my plants? I have 2 tanks of Endlers, both in very heavily planted tanks. I'm not keen on sacrificing my plants for Endlers. The males I have are spectacular, just not enough of them. Thanks for the info. Changes some things for me.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't know a snail could eat fish. Can you expound on that?


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I believe I have the Snake Chest. I've got about three hundred.Probably more.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

my males and females are all separating themselves into just a sex school right now how long until they pair


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i never thought about breeding and selling fish before. I had soo many endlers and bred alot of them but i tend to give them to friends rather then selling. Would love to hear more about your setup. do u always have buyers for your endlers? how much do you normally sell them for?


----------

